# Fat Cow or Just Host?



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

I have godaddy as my web host right now. They aren't bad, but it does seem to be a struggle to get anything good going e-comm wise. I've been looking for an e-comm web host and keep stumbling on Fat Cow and Just Host as being ranked very high. Anyone have any experience with either of them? 

Thanks,
EJ


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. I have been looking fat cow.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow...I had never heard of "Fatcow", but it looks great. Nice and simple. I am going to take a good hard look at it tonight and maybe move both my site there. Let me know if you figure anything else out.


----------



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to work more on this last night. How about you?

It sure seems like it should be pretty slick.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

ShowdownErik said:


> I didn't get a chance to work more on this last night. How about you?
> 
> It sure seems like it should be pretty slick.


Yeah I spent probably an hour looking at it. I really like it, like most "general" website creators it did not have any good headers for our industry. I went through the 200 and some general pages they offer...found some I really like, but could not find any logos that worked. The other problem is on a lot of the pages that I liked the area where you put you name is REALLY small. So I am going to try and contact them and see if I could pay for them to update one picture to fit my criteria. I need one site for a clothing line and one site for a printing company. Troy


----------



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

I did spend a little time on a live chat deal with them yesterday and they told me the store front was fully customizable, and that you didn't have to go off of their templates. Hopefully I wasn't being lied to about that.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I think what you are talking about was their "SiteDelux", but there was not a lot of info on it compared to the general forms...where you could actually build a test website.

SiteDelux Web Site Editor


----------



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm pretty certain that I am going to make the switch. Has anyone else yet? Just wanted to check before, just in case.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a little confused about what I would have to pay. Do you understand that? I think I would have to pay monthly for the website creator, monthly for hosting, and monthly for shopping cart...which ends up being a good chunk...is that what you are thinking?


----------



## denmilla (Jul 16, 2009)

ShowdownErik said:


> I have godaddy as my web host right now. They aren't bad, but it does seem to be a struggle to get anything good going e-comm wise. I've been looking for an e-comm web host and keep stumbling on Fat Cow and Just Host as being ranked very high. Anyone have any experience with either of them?
> 
> Thanks,
> EJ


 Hi

I am already with JustHost, and i think justhost and fatcow are both owned by the same company.

There are somethings which i like about justhost and there are some things i don't. Justhost looks a bit scammy!

Things that i like about them are, so far their customer service was ok. And they have got some great features in their cpanel. 

The bad things about them are, they won't give you everything they promised to do. They want to sale their customer service! You have to pay an extra in order to get priority support. Why on earth we should pay for customer service, its them which should value this as a part of their business rather than us paying them an extra.

Overall, i can not recommend their services to anyone. 

On the other day, they sent me an email, i think it was from their SEO Executive or something, saying that "i have been chosen" which means i have been chosen that they will help me grow my business and offer some service for free! And later when i followed the link and happy for this free service, the link leads me to pay around $280. What the hell i thought its free, hell no! They use this kind of tactics to rub people. Later i found out that they sent the same email "you are chosen" to everyone of their customer.


----------



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

ShowdownErik said:


> I'm pretty certain that I am going to make the switch. Has anyone else yet? Just wanted to check before, just in case.


After digging a little more, it looks like it might get a little spendy in a hurry. The basic $66/year package would be ok if you had 15 or less items to sell. Beyond that, they start jacking you up pretty good.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

ShowdownErik said:


> After digging a little more, it looks like it might get a little spendy in a hurry. The basic $66/year package would be ok if you had 15 or less items to sell. Beyond that, they start jacking you up pretty good.


It's 29.95 a month to use their e commerce site. I'm weighing my options. Fatcow is my web host. I will be building my first site, but I won't be using their site builder, it's too generic for me. Also don't know if I will be using their e commerce service. I am in the process of learning Dreamweaver and I'm not as quick to learn as when I was younger..........
But I am hoping an old dog can learn new tricks!


----------



## romebush1a (Jan 24, 2008)

I just started with Just Host and they do try to sell you extras, the only thing that I purchased is a dedicated ip which is 19.95 a year, I didn't like their site builders, so I'm using "open cart" that a friend suggested which is much easier and any of the modules can be either free or very minimal. I've been working on my site now for almost 3 weeks bushgraphicsxpression.com it's a lot of work involved in setting up your site yourself, luckily I had some help from a friend. it just takes a lot of patience, especially when you still have a day job to do.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

romebush1a said:


> I just started with Just Host and they do try to sell you extras, the only thing that I purchased is a dedicated ip which is 19.95 a year, I didn't like their site builders, so I'm using "open cart" that a friend suggested which is much easier and any of the modules can be either free or very minimal. I've been working on my site now for almost 3 weeks bushgraphicsxpression.com it's a lot of work involved in setting up your site yourself, luckily I had some help from a friend. it just takes a lot of patience, especially when you still have a day job to do.


Sounds like your further along than I am.
I retired from my day job, so have nothing but time. I'm currently doing a web tutorial for Dreamweaver. I remember a tiny bit of HTML code from when I was younger, so it's kind of coming back to me. I'm pretty sure that with the toots and Dreamweaver, I'll be able to build what I want, and yes, I am also considering open cart, but haven't got that far yet.
Good luck on your site!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

storenvy is a great free e-commerce solution


----------



## funny shirt guy (Jan 25, 2010)

I currently use fatcow for web hosting and have had NO trouble or extra expense. With that stated, I must also note my site is new (to me), but the webhost was used by the previous owner for many years without issue. 


Funnyshirtguy LLC


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

funny shirt guy said:


> I currently use fatcow for web hosting and have had NO trouble or extra expense. With that stated, I must also note my site is new (to me), but the webhost was used by the previous owner for many years without issue.
> 
> 
> Funnyshirtguy LLC


Are you doing your own site maintenance?


----------



## funny shirt guy (Jan 25, 2010)

My site was developed using CRE loaded. 
Yes, I do all site maintenance and updates myself. So far, its been pretty basic stuff. But becasuse I am so new, the previous owner still gets emails from me requesting further help for some issues. If I find the ecommerce becomes too difficult for me alone, (adding new items other than tee's, tracking, etc...) I will look to partner with a more experienced person/group.

Funnyshirtguy LLC

Funnyshirtguy LLC


----------



## jessica30 (Apr 3, 2011)

For me, I go for justhost. Although fat cow have good features but I prefer justhost


----------

